# Diesel vs Gas Trucks for Coyotes



## huntdw1982 (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is the question that I have. I have been hunting for dogs for a few years and I just realized something. We hunt open country in Eastern Oregon and there is alot of dogs around. At night we drive around and locate and it seems that every place we howl we get numerous responces and that is where we set up in the morning. Some times we do really well and others not. The best trip is 15 dogs in 2 days and sometimes we never see a coyote. I just started thinking all of the times we take my buddies truck which is a f150 gas motor we do great, and every time we take my f350 powerstroke we do horrible. The question is have any of you ever noticed a difference between hunting the two. I am sure they can hear the diesel from miles away and I am thinking that is the difference but I am not sure. We walk a ways from the trucks but maybe not far enough. Maybe it is just bad mojo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My opinion is go with the quieter vehicle.


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree with Fallguy it may not always be the problem but you might as well put all the odds in your favor!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i don't know if it's leagal there but have you tried useing an atv


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

I use an atv here in Maine to hunt coyotes at night. You do need to dismount the atv to shoot here, as probly true in most states. I generally bring a rechargable spotlight with me, park someplace where you will be able to see a ways. Do some calling and turn on the light once in a bit. I also will put bait out in places at times. It does get dam cold here on an atv in winter at night........... No heater on my atv.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't like the loud noise of a diesel or the fact that any time you get out when the truck is running you have that diesel exaust all over you. IF you can stick to the gas pickup.

I don't think there is much to discuss if you have success with the gas pickup and no success with the diesel don't you already know the answer to the question :roll:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone haul dogs in these trucks? Maybe the scent of something like that is getting on you from the truck? I don't think it being a diesel truck would make the differance.
I own and use a diesel ford myself. I do use a cover scent when I go out with the atv. Fox urine on boots seems to help cover scents.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just traded my diesel in for a gas truck this year. Third one I owned and loved it but didn't need the monster size any longer. Anyway, both my labs would get excited when I came home though I was over a half mile from home and not in sight. Funny thing is I live in farm country and there are a lot of diesel trucks around here but they could pick the sound of mine out easily. Now with the gas truck I can get almost into the driveway before they know I'm around. Not enough attention is paid by most to the hearing ability of the canine family. I suspect coyotes heard you long before you would park your truck.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think the smell of a truck matters much, nor does the sound of an diesel. Most coyotes have heard, smelled or seen trucks before. 
I have seen competitig teams use diesels and come back to check-ins with more coyotes then you could count.

I also don't understand why you need a locater in that high sagebrush country of eastern Oregon, to many coyotes up there, no need to locate them. 
Like someone just brought up, a locater is not as good a thing as you may think. 
If you go into an area and locate coyotes they have probably moved by the time you come back. Western coyotes don't stay in one area to long. Or if you use a locater a few times in that same area it is likely you are educating more coyotes.

Some of you guys worry to much about your scent, don't worry about it. You can't hide it from a coyotes nose. Oh yeah, but it helps...no it don't.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Danny B

Your right on everything about a Diesel. There are more Diesils out here then gas rigs. I stopped mine yesterday and walked to the top of a Butte and set the call down and walked back about 50 yds and hit the remote. I had a Coyote on the Butte with me in about 20 sec. That Diesel didnt scare him away.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

badlander, I understand what your saying. When I say I've seen a two man team come back from a weekend contest hunt with 45 coyotes driving a diesel, now that's got to tell you something. 
I shoot coyotes right from my truck all the time ( legal where I'm from ) and I kill lot's of em. Normally they don't come right up to the truck in the daytime, but I've had them run under my truck at night.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a Chevy Duramax and it's so queit that the coyotes don't even know it's a diesel until they get a ride in the back of it.


----------

